# Overweight donkey



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm sorry, I just realized you are new to the forum...:icon_rolleyes:
So...

*WELCOME to the Forum.. *:wave::wave:

Now, onto your issue...
Restrict her grazing time or restrict how much she can consume by muzzling her with a gazing muzzle made for equines.
They come in size category for pony, horse, x-large horse and such...

Some animals are like a diabetic in horse...what is called IR or insulin resistant.
I'm not well versed in that but others here are and could help you to ascertain if you have a possibility, but only a vet and diagnostic tests can determine with accuracy if that is a issue or just plain to much to eat for a small animal not doing anything to burn off calories..
Good luck...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

How is the chubby donkey doing? Any success on getting some pounds off? onkey:


----------

